# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  محاسبه معدل کل

## VCP

با سلام خدمت دکتر عزیز نگاه کنید دوست من معدل خود را گرفته است و داده به من و گفته معدل نهایی و معدل کلش را حساب بکنم 
حالا من ماندم چگونه حساب بکنم 
حالا من لینک دانلود نمره های تمام درس هایش را در طول امسال که در معدلش است می گذارم و منتظرم تا شما معدل این دوست عزیزم را برای من بدهید خیلی واجبه تا سه شنبه می خواهد 
لطفا بگوییئ معدل نهایی و معدل کل
ادرس دانلود معدل
http://s3.picofile.com/file/74315534...D9%84.doc.html
لطفا تا فردا اگر میشه حساب بکنید و به من بگویید خیلی برام مهمه 
بازم تشکر می کنم از این سایت خوبتان

----------


## afshar

> با سلام خدمت دکتر عزیز نگاه کنید دوست من معدل خود را گرفته است و داده به من و گفته معدل نهایی و معدل کلش را حساب بکنم 
> حالا من ماندم چگونه حساب بکنم 
> حالا من لینک دانلود نمره های تمام درس هایش را در طول امسال که در معدلش است می گذارم و منتظرم تا شما معدل این دوست عزیزم را برای من بدهید خیلی واجبه تا سه شنبه می خواهد 
> لطفا بگوییئ معدل نهایی و معدل کل
> ادرس دانلود معدل
> http://s3.picofile.com/file/74315534...D9%84.doc.html
> لطفا تا فردا اگر میشه حساب بکنید و به من بگویید خیلی برام مهمه 
> بازم تشکر می کنم از این سایت خوبتان


سلام . در کنار کارنامه هر کس از جمله دوست شما ضرایبی ( واحد) برای دروس تعریف شده . مثلا حسابان 4 هست . نمره سال هر درس ضرب در ضریب خودش میشه . سپس همه با هم جمع میشن و تقسیم بر مجموع ضرایب میشن . به این میگن محاسبه معدل کل. برای معدل کتبی و نهایی هم عین همین کار فقط برای دروسی که نهایی و هماهنگ کشوری امتحان داده میکنه که مسلما" با توجه به حذف نمرات نسبتا" بالاتر انضباط و رایانه و تاریخ و تربیت بدنی کمتر میشه

----------

